#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Satanic symbolism.

## devakxes

I'm thinking of getting an inverted pentagram or possibly even a sigl of baphomet tattooed onto myself. What do people think of this symbol? What are the various interpretations people have of it?

I'm thinking of getting this done

Anyone else find anything. I'd appreciate it.

----------


## everquest

its known as evil and satanic.oriented towards material world.

----------


## BlackShroud

> its known as evil and satanic.oriented towards material world.


Though this may be true for some, I see it as a realization of balance between the GOD/MAN/THERION dialectic, with GOD as the apex (synthesis). I quite adore the Baphomet, and find it one of occultdom's most interesting symbols (especially when circumscribed by the ouroboros). It's rather a pity it has been hijacked by a charlatan.

----------


## devakxes

I see it as the union of opposites. 
The idea that God split Adam and Eve is often seen as a good thing because it made Adam able to find a lover and not be lonely. In greek mythology, Woman was made because Zeus feared Man rising to power - so he split them in half.

It is basically what you have stated. It is complete wholeness and divine, isolate consciousness.

----------


## EtuMalku

There is nothing 'evil' about Baphomet just as there is nothing 'evil' about Satanism.

The word comes from two greek words, baphe and metis, meaning "absorption of knowledge." 

The best-known representation of Baphomet is the drawing by the 19th century French magician, Eliphas Levi, called "The Baphomet of Mendes." Levi combined elements of the tarot devil card and the he-goat worshipped in antiquity in Mendes, Egypt, which was said to fornicate with its women followers ( as the church claimed the devil did with witches). 

Levi's Baphomet has a human trunk with rounded, female breasts, a caduceus in the midriff, human arms and hands, cloven feet, wings and a goat's head with a pentagram in the forehead and a torch on top of the skull between the horns. 

The attributes, Levi said, represented the sum total of the universe - intelligence, the four elements, divine revelation, sex and motherhood and sin and redemption. Hite and black crescent moons at the figure's side represent good and evil.

Go for the Tattoo . . . .

----------


## devakxes

I got it done months ago.  :Big Grin: 
I'm not sure what other tattoo I might get done. I know of a particular sigil from gnostic satanism that I might get done.

Baphomet might also be a name that was a perversion of the name ''Mahmut'' or ''Muhammad'', coming about during the inquisitions performed by the knight's templar. Some believe that the knights templar rebelled and created this idol as a means of being higher than God and worshiping Life. The goat of mendes being the inspiration (the egyptian god of sex), since sex is the cause of life. Sex is also considered something that is generally evil unless you are married.

----------


## Aradia

It doesn't matter what other poeple think. What matters is what YOU believe.

I don't care about what other people think. It is what I believe that is important to ME.

----------

